# On track



## Leethal (May 13, 2003)

Okay I had some setback in fact I am in a casdt right now but what better time to get my diet right...

5/13 
7AM 1 SERVING EGG Beaters, 1 serving plain oatmeal with tbsp splenda.

9am 2 serving whey 1tbsp heavy cream 4 strawberries

11am can of tuna, mayo, tspn flax, apple

1:30 6 oz lean ground beef, 1/2 cup brown rice, tbsp balsamic vinegar, tbsp flax

5:30 6oz chicken, spinach

7:00 60z ground turkey, 1/2 brown rice, soy sauce, hot sauce


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2003)

hey leethal - get well soon!  good job sticking with good eating despite your injury.


----------



## Leethal (May 14, 2003)

*5/14*

Thanks nikegurl, hopefully my weight will be on track by the time I can start lifting again.

Also buff may notice my meals are almost exactly the same! I figured she wouldn't mind.

7AM 1 SERVING EGG Beaters, 1 serving plain oatmeal with tbsp splenda.

9am 2 serving whey 1tbsp heavy cream 4 strawberries

11:45am 6az lean grnd beef, 1/2 cup brown rice, flax

3:30 6 oz chicken, spinach, 1 tbsp carb free dressing

7:00 6oz turkey 1 cup brown rice mixed veggies, hot sauce and soy sauce


9:00 tuna with tbsp mayo


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Why are your meals the same as Buff's?


----------



## Leethal (May 15, 2003)

*5/15*

Jodi, cause I wanted to take in about 2000 calories. I am much heavier than buff but currently inactive due to injury. 


7AM 1 SERVING EGG Beaters, 1 serving plain oatmeal with tbsp splenda.

10:00 2serving whey, 1 tbsp heavy cream, 4 strawberries

11:30 tuna tbsp mayo tbsp flax apple


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

Well just so you know you are putting yourself in starvation mode and sacraficing your metabolism because your not getting enough calories.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 15, 2003)

Leethal...what are your stats??? BF...BW...height...and what about your trining, etc....have you been dieting for long?

Just need to see some stats before I comment on the macros/cals....


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Leethal...what are your stats??? BF...BW...height...and what about your trining, etc....have you been dieting for long?
> 
> Just need to see some stats before I comment on the macros/cals....


Good to see you around again


----------



## Leethal (May 15, 2003)

*stats*

6-1 245 bf 30% currently unable to train due to torn triceps left arm, should get cleared for some cardio this monday. 

Used to weight train much more where my LBM was around 190 and I weighed btw 215-225, so I converted a lot of lean mass to fat and of course added more fat. A two year layoff really hurts the physique.

Just started this diet change monday after some false starts this spring.

Jodi I was probably around 1800 calories when I was not eating as clean and since typing with one hand is the extent of my physical exertion right now. I hope to add calories when I get the go ahead for cardio then again when I start therapy for my arm.


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

I think your cals are too low.  FF - what do you think?


----------



## Leethal (May 15, 2003)

*I am totally up for*

advice, I need to see how my weight changes.


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2003)

I also think calories are too low.  I lose weight on 1800 a day and I'm 5' 9" 142 lbs.  I understand you want to lose weight and the fact that you're inactive now with the injury is of concern but you don't want to make matters worse by further compromising your metabolism.


----------



## Leethal (May 15, 2003)

*suggestions*

Where do you think I should be calorie wise?


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

I think your on the right track and so that you don't gain any any fat back I think you should SLOWLY increase your caloric intake to a minimum of 2600 cals.  JMO

I would like to hear what Fit Freak says.


----------



## Leethal (May 20, 2003)

*5/19*

didn't post over the weekend but I messed up a little, I took my wife out for dinner, since I can only use one arm she deserved a night off well from cooking at least. Then on sunday I went out with some friends for pizza after a MTB race, but overall I am okay lost 2 lbs this past week. I did yo-yo a bit as my weight went down 5 lbs then back up 2 but my weight fluctuates even intraday quite a bit.


----------

